# موسوعة الكتاب المقدس + الإصدار الرابع



## Ava Tony (2 يوليو 2010)

*

*​ 
*موسوعة الكتاب المقدس + الإصدار الرابع*
*http://www.calloflove.net/avatony/bible.exe*

*الرد على الشبهات الشيطانية ضد الكتاب المقدس*
*http://www.calloflove.net/avatony/bible/shobohat.exe*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايدك
فعلا موسوعة رهيبة و انا نزلتها و شغلتها
و موسوعة اكتر من رائعة


----------



## ebnelmalek_2010 (2 يوليو 2010)

*سلام المسيح*



*اشكرك استاذنا افاتونى على هذة الموسوعة الرائعة والتى انصح الجميع بأقتنائها بعد ان جربتها شخصيا ,وانا متأكد انها ستفيد اى باحث مسيحى .*


*واضع صورة من البرنامجيين لمن لم يحملهم حتى الان*


*برنامج الرد على الشبهات*









*برنامج موسوعة الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## Rosetta (8 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووور جزيلا اخي Ava Tony
ربنا يبارك خدمتك  ​*


----------



## كاتيا حرب (11 سبتمبر 2010)

متاز تسلم الايادي 
جاري تحميل


----------



## Alcrusader (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*program رهيب.
شكراً حبيبي ع تعبك.
الرب يباركك،*


----------



## ammarss (26 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه الموسوعة رائعة وشاملة , الحقيقة اني بدأت استخدمها عوضا عن ال e-sword , شكرا للمجهود الجبار الذي بذل فيها.. وهي تحتوي على بحوث جميلة لكشف حقيقة القران ومحمد مما يزيد من اهميتها.. انا انصح الجميع باقتنائها..
الرب يبارك كل من تعب فيها


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 سبتمبر 2010)

برامج رااااااااااااااائعة. أنا دايما بستخدمها وبنصح كل مسيحي وغير مسيحي يستعملها. مشكور أفاتوني على مجهودك الرهيب. منتظرين منك دائما كل جديد. بركة الثالوث القدوس تكون معاك


----------



## holiness (28 سبتمبر 2010)

انا من المعجبين في هذا البرنامج وهو برنامج رائع يحتوي على بحوث رائعة جدا ..


----------



## alpha&omega (29 سبتمبر 2010)

البرنامج اكثر من رائع و مشكور عليه بس انا عندي مشكلة واحدة هي 






الصورة واضحة اعرف انو المشكلة ليست في البرنامج لكنها من حاسبتي الشخصية فهل يعرف اي شخص كيف احل هذه المشكلة لماذا محتوى المواضيع باحرف غريبة بينما عندما اضغط على الموضوع يفتح و يكون داخل الموضوع باحرف عربية واضحة ؟؟ 
شكراااااا


----------



## romany nasif (26 مايو 2013)

موسوعه جميله نفسي انزله


----------



## lewiz (19 ديسمبر 2013)

الصورة واضحة اعرف انو المشكلة ليست في البرنامج لكنها من حاسبتي الشخصية فهل يعرف اي شخص كيف احل هذه المشكلة لماذا محتوى المواضيع باحرف غريبة بينما عندما اضغط على الموضوع يفتح و يكون داخل الموضوع باحرف عربية واضحة ؟؟


----------



## mahnai (27 أبريل 2018)

سلام لكم ونعمة 
اريد نسخة من موسوعة الكتاب المقدس وكلما بحثت عنها في اي من المواقع أجد الروابط لا تعمل
ماذا افعل
ارجو الاهتمام
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احسان احسان (28 أبريل 2018)

سلام ونعمة اخى ... هذا خلل فى نظام الويندوز فى جهازك .. سطب ويندوز جديد ويستحب ان يكون نسخة سيفن ... وستحل المشكلة بمعونة الله ...


----------



## شاهير (11 مايو 2018)

*أحبائي 

الرابط لا يعمل 

سلام المسيح*


----------



## احسان احسان (12 مايو 2018)

سلام ونعمة اخى شاهير ...
ستجد الموسوعة على مواقع اخرى ..  فابحث عنها فقط ..


----------



## شاهير (12 مايو 2018)

زي موقع ايه؟


----------

